# [SOLVED] Missing Dell 1370 wireless pci



## Cortezj29 (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a Dell Inspiron B130 with XP which I can connect to the internet via ethernet cable. However, I no longer can connect using a wireless connection. In fact, the "Local Area Connection" is the only internet connection shown in Network connections. I checked network adapters and the 1370 wireless pci is absent as well. What is necessary to restore wireless capabilities. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Missing Dell 1370 wireless pci*

You can go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers. Be sure to use IE and do not use the Dell Download Manager!

Just download the driver file, save it to the desktop and double click to install

On the list of drivers, click on the driver file:










Then the download button here:


----------



## Cortezj29 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Missing Dell 1370 wireless pci*

Followed instructions and dowloaded driver from dell support. Installation was "successful" but no wireless available and nothing showing under network adapter or network connections.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Missing Dell 1370 wireless pci*

Nothing is showing in Device Manager for the wireless adaptor? . .


----------



## Cortezj29 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Missing Dell 1370 wireless pci*

In device manager under "network adapters" the only entry is for broadcom 440 x 10/100 integrated controller.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Missing Dell 1370 wireless pci*

And no other devices marked as "Unknown"?

Are you sure you have a wireless adaptor? . . You should be able to look at it by opening one of the small panels on the bottom


----------



## Cortezj29 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Missing Dell 1370 wireless pci*

Not sure if I used to have a wireless adapter. What I know for sure is that the wireless connection icon in network connections is missing and the wireless connection icon in the system tray on the bottom tool bar is gone as well. This happened after "Repairing" windows using XP cd.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Missing Dell 1370 wireless pci*

If you don't have an adaptor, you won't have a connection


----------



## Cortezj29 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Missing Dell 1370 wireless pci*

How do I go about getting the adapter reinstalled? Or is this a hardware issue?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Missing Dell 1370 wireless pci*

Look to be sure you have one . . should be one of the "doors" on the bottom of the laptop.

Looks like this:


----------



## Cortezj29 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Missing Dell 1370 wireless pci*

Inside the one door was a label stating: Dell P/N T9016 Rev A00 DW1370.
On the actual unit is "Broadcom BCM94318MPG rev 4"


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Missing Dell 1370 wireless pci*

That is the wireless card . . it may have failed if it is not showing in Device Manager. One thing to check is BIOS to be sure there is not a setting to disable it


----------



## Cortezj29 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Missing Dell 1370 wireless pci*

Thanks Rich! Wireless is now working. Apparently the windows xp repair disabled the wireless card in BIOS. ray:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Missing Dell 1370 wireless pci*

Well done!!


----------

